# Managing statesavings.ie online



## paddytt (2 Mar 2014)

Hi

if I open a State Savings Ordinary Deposit Account, can I transfer money in and out from any other bank online, just like a bank account?  So, do I get an IBAN number etc?

many thanks

Paddy


----------



## Lightning (11 Mar 2014)

paddytt said:


> Hi
> 
> if I open a State Savings Ordinary Deposit Account, can I transfer money in and out from any other bank online, just like a bank account?  So, do I get an IBAN number etc?
> 
> ...



You cannot transfer money out of the account online. 

The NTMA do not provide online access to this account.


----------



## VanZan (19 Mar 2014)

Yeah it's pretty poor really (besides the very tasty rates!). I took out a five year certificate in 2010. In 2011 and 2012 I got a letter in February updating me on my balance. Nothing last year or this year. I enquired last year why they had stopped the updates but they tried to persuade me that they never send out anything. I still have the 2010 and 2011 letters filed away!!


----------



## theresa1 (8 May 2014)

[broken link removed]

AIB took over most of the Anglo Irish Bank Deposits and quickly removed online access and have no plans of bringing it back.

I'm a huge fan of State Savings but yes surely they need to modernise.


----------

